# Amazon Links & Firefox



## Norwester55 (Nov 5, 2019)

Myself and at least a few other forum members can't see Amazon links while using Firefox. I've looked thru my  forum/Firefox preferences and options, disabled Adblocker etc and still can't find the problem. They show up if using Edge.

eta Its not the upgrade, its been this way for awhile.


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 5, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Myself and at least a few other forum members can't see Amazon links while using Firefox. I've looked thru my  forum/Firefox preferences and options, disabled Adblocker etc and still can't find the problem. They show up if using Edge.
> 
> eta Its not the upgrade, its been this way for awhile.



If you're a SMF premier member, Amazon links may be mistaken as ads that we don't show you but it's not detecting it as a link, it thinks it's an ad. I'll look into this.


----------

